# A New Site to Help Preppers



## PreppersCove (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I got some news. PreppersCove.com is going live in just a few days. PreppersCove is the place where anything Preppers, surplus, survivalist or camping can be sold, auctioned, bartered or traded. It is still under construction, however, anyone that sign-up this week will be given a free 1 month subscription to upload and sell up to 100 items with NO listing costs. This site will be cheaper than any other site out there, and will give all of us a place to go that is all for us.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me today, other wise sign-up and when we go live you will save.

-PreppersCove

Prepper's Cove


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

How does your site compare to sites such as Craigslist? Ebay? and other forums such as this one and survivalistboards.com? These sites have established members and rating systems for previous transactions.

What advantage does your site have over free sites like Craigslist with hundreds of thousands of users and no membership required?

What experience does you or your company have in the field of online commerce?

What security is implemented to protect both buyers and sellers?

Thanks


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Gregs... I didn't know about survivalistboards.com. I'll check it out...


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool - I will definitely check it out....


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregs///M said:


> How does your site compare to sites such as Craigslist? Ebay?


Craigslist = you don't get shot, raped or both

Ebay = you don't get a Chinese counterfeit item shill bidded up by the seller's fake account 

am I right?


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Actually you not right. 
Ive sold and bought stuff on both ebay and craigslist hundreds of times and have never been raped or shot.

If you truly believe every transaction on cl and ebay involve getting shot, raped, or ripped off then you are truly naive.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregs///M said:


> Actually you not right.
> Ive sold and bought stuff on both ebay and craigslist hundreds of times and have never been raped or shot.
> 
> If you truly believe every transaction on cl and ebay involve getting shot, raped, or ripped off then you are truly naive.


I deal on CL all the time, same here. But it happens more often lately, look up craigslist killings. As for Ebay it tends to be dominated by overseas sellers lately. As for that Naive comment- it was a joke man. Hence the smiley after it. I'm probably the least naive person you will meet here, I spend a lot of effort on knowing what's what and making sure what I think is well rooted in fact and tempered by sound logic. That being said, don't you think it's a little naive to make such a sudden judgement when you don't know me and only been here on the forums for around a month? Collar that dog, son- I was just making funny. No need to sling words around here. ^_~


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've met strangers in parking lots for meet and buys, and I know at least one of us has a gun, because I'm either buying or selling one.

Not to mention the one in my pocket, the one under my left arm, the one on my right hip,the pepper spray, the 3 folding knives

I always get out of my van , size up and greet the customer. I get there early to see how many are present and to see if anyone is hiding. I then lift the tailgate of the van , put the goods out and step back for the customer/seller to inspect.

Most of the time the seller/buyer is a cop or cops son or military. I've dealt with run of the mill gun fans also.

I get a thrill out of a meet and buy, senses are in overdrive and a new toy is coming home to play with.

The gun thing is from a gun forum with feedback history, even though stuff can still go wrong, the chances are slim. Craigslist makes me wonder about the shady characters though


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Apologies then Leon, I did not pick up on your sarcasm. There are a lot of people who truly have those feelings and fears about CL and Ebay. It just annoys me when people talk shit about Ebay and CL when they don't even use them. I'm an Ebay power seller and a well experienced CL user.

Although I've never sold guns or ammo and CL, I never felt the need to carry a gun on me. Even considering I deal transactions in Oakland and Richmond, which has some of the highest crime rates in the USA, I feel meeting in a public market place is enough. Some items I actually prefer to meet at their home. People who are trying to rip you off would never let you come to their home to purchase their stuff, that would be my first sign to pull out of the deal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gregs///M said:


> Apologies then Leon, I did not pick up on your sarcasm. There are a lot of people who truly have those feelings and fears about CL and Ebay. It just annoys me when people talk shit about Ebay and CL when they don't even use them. I'm an Ebay power seller and a well experienced CL user.
> 
> Although I've never sold guns or ammo and CL, I never felt the need to carry a gun on me. Even considering I deal transactions in Oakland and Richmond, which has some of the highest crime rates in the USA, I feel meeting in a public market place is enough. Some items I actually prefer to meet at their home. People who are trying to rip you off would never let you come to their home to purchase their stuff, that would be my first sign to pull out of the deal.


I've have never felt the need to not carry a gun, of course I was raised in Detroit.

I would like to met at a persons home, but sometimes there 's a 100 mile distance and we just meet halfway.


----------

